# Fresh Graduate Engineer Salary Package



## nocon4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi guys,

just wordering whats the salary range for a Fresh Graduate Mechanical engineer in UAE? 
i have no exp. but anyway i got a job in a HVAC Contracting co. 
my salary is 3.5k all in. is it okay? for fresh grad like me? or not?

Thanks!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I know 2 engineers who graduated at the same year, both having the same length of experience, yet one is earning 6K and the other earns 90K.

With no experience, this salary is even very low, fresh graduate medical technicians and nurses from Philippines earn between 4-5k, so I don't see how an engineer could work for 3.5K.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

is 90k a typo A.Abbass?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

3.5k USD? AED? XXX?


----------



## nocon4 (Sep 23, 2014)

AED  HVAC Engineer At the moment


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Froglet said:


> is 90k a typo A.Abbass?


Nop, 90,000 AED is his salary excluding housing in The Address residence.


----------



## nocon4 (Sep 23, 2014)

thanks for the info
gotta look for another job. cuz i no idea what was the salary range for my case..
i have a lot of certficates and trainings in Oil and Gas but no exp..


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> Nop, 90,000 AED is his salary excluding housing in The Address residence.


90k per annum maybe. 

Not a month. No way does anyone get that in the Address.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I don't think A.Abbass meant someone who works in the Address, but someone who lives there...



twowheelsgood said:


> 90k per annum maybe.
> 
> Not a month. No way does anyone get that in the Address.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> 90k per annum maybe.
> 
> Not a month. No way does anyone get that in the Address.


90 thousand dirhams per month, he's the VP of an international company, how would he get 90k per annum lol. And he doesn't work in The Address, he just lives there.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> 90 thousand dirhams per month, he's the VP of an international company, how would he get 90k per annum lol. And he doesn't work in The Address, he just lives there.


 A VP of an international company is a recent graduate ? Wow. He must be a genius and his parents must own the company.

And an engineer in the HVAC trade ?

Sounds like they are a unicorn.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> A VP of an international company is a recent graduate ? Wow. He must be a genius and his parents must own the company.
> 
> And an engineer in the HVAC trade ?
> 
> Sounds like they are a unicorn.


Most of your replies here are utterly useless, it's amazing how you find all the time and effort to pick on others and try to show how wrong they are.

Anyway, this is a quote of what I have posted earlier :



> I know 2 engineers who graduated at the same year, both having the same length of experience, yet one is earning 6K and the other earns 90K.


Where did I mention that a recent graduate would be a VP and earn 90K ?

They are both my school colleagues, same nationality and both are graduates from the same faculty of engineering more than 10 years ago.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Calm down Abbass. Your replies got me puzzled a bit as well.

It seemed odd to me, and probably some others, that two people who graduated in the same year from the same faculty would get such different salaries and since we were talking about graduates we kind of assumed the people you referred to were graduates as well...

Since that is not the case, it is not so much a surprise as to why one guy earns 90k a month as it is why on earth does the other guy only earn 6k a month!!! Where did it go wrong?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Froglet said:


> Calm down Abbass. Your replies got me puzzled a bit as well.
> 
> It seemed odd to me, and probably some others, that two people who graduated in the same year from the same faculty would get such different salaries and since we were talking about graduates we kind of assumed the people you referred to were graduates as well...
> 
> Since that is not the case, it is not so much a surprise as to why one guy earns 90k a month as it is why on earth does the other guy only earn 6k a month!!! Where did it go wrong?


I don't really see it a surprise, both are engineers from different departments, with different expertise, 10 years is quite a long period.

In my field, and in the same workplace, we have consultants earning 25K and others from different specialties earning 200K monthly.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Simple point: for the second post in a thread about fresh graduates, with no context given, it's entirely understandable that's what everyone thought.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Perhaps it's my English then, and I didn't make myself understandable enough 

My apologies everyone and twowheels.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No worries


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> Perhaps it's my English then, and I didn't make myself understandable enough
> 
> My apologies everyone and twowheels.


Don't apologise for your English. It's fine. I gathered most on here get off on cyber bullying.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Don't apologise for your English. It's fine. I gathered most on here get off on cyber bullying.


Most have probably concluded that you have no idea what cyber bullying is and need a better sense of perspective.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Most have probably concluded that you have no idea what cyber bullying is and need a better sense of perspective.


I do wheelyboy. I do ;-)


----------

